# Three Arrows  bowHunting Club o9 kill NEW VIDEO added



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have 808 acres in wilkinson co,bowhunting only,110 min on bucks,pin system for stands. muture pines with hardwood draws,grabapple,food plots will be in place before season,will only be a total of 4 members this year,i need a person whos main goal is to grow and harvest muture bucks,not just to take a min buck. i picked up this land the last week of season this year, the genes are here,have several good bucks pics.140 to 145in several 130 ish. went shed hunting this past week.found a shed of a buck that i didnt have a pic of.dues are 1500.00 this year(thats 202 acres each) as to keep the pressure off the deer.pm for rules and other info


----------



## Brad Wilson (Feb 21, 2009)

*info*

very interested please give me a call 706 781 8006 Brad Wilson


----------



## topgun09 (Mar 10, 2009)

Interested please give me a call at 478-718-3230 Brandon


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Jun 18, 2009)

still need 2 member,also check out  the video bowkill 9 pt in the video section ,it was killed on this property


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Jul 17, 2009)

only 1 membership left,only 4 people total will be hunting on this club,thats 200 acres a person,and bow only


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Jul 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Jul 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Jul 28, 2009)

just 1 more membership left,bowseason is just around the corner


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Aug 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Aug 29, 2009)

will be at the club this weekend to do food plots, could show the club,still need 1 more member


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Sep 8, 2009)

killed a hog at the club this weekend on video,baited scrapes with bowhunters fatal obsession, hung stands,put out  trail cams, can't  wait. still need 1 member


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Oct 10, 2009)

killed this  10 pt buck on club on oct 5  on three arrows hunt club and watch for more coming soonhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntFYv36XoRA


----------



## stealthman52 (Oct 10, 2009)

very nice buck,don't you love it when you see em fall


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Oct 13, 2009)

you know it


----------



## aaber (Oct 24, 2009)

still looking for members


----------



## ccornerAU (Oct 25, 2009)

Arrowed this 10 point with 3 kickers at the club today. My second time hunting at the club.


That makes 2 P&Ys this year so far.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 25, 2009)

What did these 2 score?


----------



## ccornerAU (Oct 26, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> What did these 2 score?



Rough score on mine is 134" after deductions. I asked about the other's score and it hadn't been scored but not sure if it will make P/Y after deductions.


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Nov 12, 2009)

my  buck didnt quite make it 122 gross 118 net but glad to get it on video


----------



## JamesG (Nov 14, 2009)

Is this a year round lease? Turkey season included?


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Nov 16, 2009)

yes this is a year round lease,but you must bowhunt the turkeys as well


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Nov 27, 2009)

this is my second buck, the host of southern woods and water  dennis lewis come with me to film this hunt,to watch the whole hunt watch southern woods and water tv we will be taking members  deposits starting in february thanks curtis Video link deleted by pbradley.  Per Forum Rules, all videos must be embedded.


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Dec 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Jan 5, 2010)

will be showing club the first week in feb. for 2010-11 season . i need two members


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Jan 13, 2010)

put trail cam out last week as season drawing to a close got a good buck right off the bat,but more to come. showing club the first week in feb. need two members.


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Jan 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Feb 10, 2010)

just got 700 more acres. has deer, turkey and HOGS. still 120in min on bucks and this track is surrounded by qdm clubs. need a total of 5 more members at 1500.00. that will be a total of 1500 acres and a total 9 bowhunters.theres something to hunt year round.


----------

